# How can i trademark a clothing line?



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

What should i do to trademark a clothing line this is my first time doing something like this so any help will be greatly appreciated....

Solmu and rodney please forgive me if this is not the right place to post this subject.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mtmob said:


> What should i do to trademark a clothing line


I'm not sure what you have in mind by "trademark a clothing line", but you'd trademark your name and/or logo; the line itself doesn't really get any protection.

The official government site is pretty useful Trademarks

Some people have found it useful to go through LegalZoom: Online Legal Document Services: LLC,Divorce,Wills,Incorporation & More



mtmob said:


> Solmu and rodney please forgive me if this is not the right place to post this subject.


I moved it here as I thought it was the best fit, but there isn't really an obvious category. But a trademark registration is just another form of business registration really, so it'll do


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

What i meant by trademark my clothing line is that i would like to protect it from someone else coming along with the same name, and i also wanted to find out if it was trademarked already.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The trademark search link in the sidebar of this site will take you to the official US government trademark database, which is a good start (easy to find if there's an exact match, though it won't preclude there being something "confusingly similar" so it's a preliminary only). Also, don't overlook Google.


----------



## LouisBee (May 22, 2010)

What about for Canadians? and if you wanted protection from both US and Canada? What is the general process in length and in monies?
thank you


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If you want IP protection in both countries, you would need to apply in the US and Canada separately.

In the US, you can apply at United States Patent and Trademark Office
It takes 13-18 months to complete the full application and approval process. It costs $275-325 depending on how you submit the application.

In Canada, you can apply at Canadian Intellectual Property Office - Home
I don't know timing and cost off hand.


----------



## LouisBee (May 22, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> If you want IP protection in both countries, you would need to apply in the US and Canada separately.
> 
> In the US, you can apply at United States Patent and Trademark Office
> It takes 13-18 months to complete the full application and approval process. It costs $275-325 depending on how you submit the application.
> ...


Thanks so much! Great info
I found out in Canada it costs $250 for an on-line app 
and once approved you pay an additional $200 for the certificate

So I will start in CAN first and then US
Thanks again


----------

